# Shrimp Orientale...LF + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Jul 1, 2002)

SHRIMP ORIENTALE
Source: "Light and Easy Diabetes Cuisine" by Betty Marks

Yield: 4 Servings

INGREDIENTS

-  1 pound medium-size shrimp
-  1/2 cup chicken Broth
-  1 tablespoon grated orange zest
-  1/4 cup orange juice
-  2 teaspoons sesame oil
-  2 garlic cloves, chopped
-  2 teaspoons grated gingerroot
-  1/8 teaspoon pepper
-  2 green onions, chopped

DIRECTIONS

Peel and de-vein shrimp. Combine all ingredients in a large
non-stick skillet and marinate 15 minutes, stirring a few times.
Over high heat, bring to a boil. Stir and cook 30 seconds just
until shrimp turn pink. Remove shrimp to a serving bowl and
spoon sauce over shrimp.

Nutritional Information Per Serving:  Calories: 158, Cholesterol: 174 mg, Carbohydrate: 5 g, Protein: 24 g, Sodium: 169 mg, Fat: 4 g   ++++  Diabetic Exchanges: 3 Low-Fat Meat, 1 Vegetable


----------

